# Basswood vs Little Leaf Lindens



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

look at the top of the trees with binoculars. there are times it's covered with honey bees but the lower flowers hardly show any activity.
the nectar flow of little leaf (just like big leaf) seems to run in cycles. when the cycle hits prime time the nectar flows in quantity and makes a terrific honey. the air smells like a fine perfume. 
Some locations can collect a monoflorial honey from the flow.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> In this part of the country, we have the little leaf lindens everywhere but no basswood...

Linden = basswood = lime tree = tilia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilia


----------

